# Help - is glandular fever dangerous for my baby?



## LittleMrs

Help - 

Little bit of a rant to start with because I'm quite angry. We've just been around at a friend's house and about half an hour into our visit they announce, quite casually that they've both had glandular fever and are still infectious. OH didn't really bat an eyelid but I made sure we left as soon as we could and explained to him that, although I'd never heard anything about glandular fever and pregnancy it couldn't be a good thing. I'm quite angry that they waited until we were in their house to tell us so we didn't have the option of an informed decision but all I care about at the moment is whether my baby is at risk. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Sarah&Ady

I was in hospital at 14 weeks having my stitch put in and they put me next to a girl with full blown terrible diagnosed glandular fever. I did ask the nurse if I was ok next to her and she said yes as long as I didnt have skin to skin contact ...ie. kissing, hand touching etc.. Of course this nurse may not be correct and if you are worried then call up your GP :)

Forgot to add that I had gladular fever when I was 15 and dont remember being told to stay away from pregnant women but that was a long time ago! xx


----------



## rosie5637

i agree. i had glandular fever when i was 14 and my dad would tease me and want to know who i'd been kissing cause it's known as the kissing disease.

speak to your midwife if you're worried. :hugs:


----------

